# memerobelia



## crazybeautifulll (May 9, 2008)

is there any way anyone reconnects with their memories? like..feel like theyre YOURS..feel emotion towards them?


----------



## crazybeautifulll (May 9, 2008)

well doesnt that blow haha


----------



## Tanith (May 29, 2008)

I would also like to know a possible answer to this. I have full access to my memories but they feel as if there someone else's and not mine and theres no emotion behind any of my memories either.


----------

